# Cockatiel noise at night?



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

So far the Last 2 male cockatiels ive had, everytime I walk past the cage at night they make a screek or creek sound. The cage is covered and the floors and stairway are noisy. Is this a way of my male cockatiels were warning my female cockatiels that someone is near? I think its kinda cute, but Was wondering if anyone elses birds do this at night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

I cover Tweets at night and I've noticed that when he hears us he makes a soft string of chirps. I really have no idea what it means, but maybe he is a little bothered because he can hear the noise, but doesn't know where it is coming from? I am not sure, so hopefully someone has some insight.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

When I cover mine in the evening, we are still awake and watch TV or have a snack and so on (the cage is in the living room). The birds don't make any noise except occasional soft chirp if they hear the phone, or microwave, or some kind of whistling sound on TV.


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

My birds make noises when they hear music after they have been covered. But mainly they'll give a sharp soft chirp or beak bang on the bars, I think it's their way of telling me to be quiet and go to sleep. And yet they have no issue waking me up at 6am when the wild birds start singing


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles makes a cute squeak noise if she hears me through the night. Its quite cute.


----------



## H3lix86 (Oct 6, 2013)

My 'tiels aviary is in my home office. I cover it everynight but I tend to smoke alot when I'm drinking, so I go outside quite frequently. Every time I walk past the cage coco make a soft chirp noise. I'm pretty sure he know it's me and not a "predator" but I still quietly say "go back to sleep pretty boy", or buddy. So I'm pretty sure its normal.


----------



## Ziggibaby (Mar 26, 2014)

Well our TV broke once and it made a quiet squeak every 5 seconds. We got it fixed but Ziggi does enjoy to make those sounds all through the night!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I cover Beaker and Jaid at night, Beaker will hiss at me because he hates to be covered. Once they're covered, I often hear them bickering with each other. Quite possibly blaming each other for me covering them... I don't understand their logic


----------



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

Haha CaliTiels! Cockatiels are so interesting. Yet so cute. Somehow they just melt my heart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

